# Rosslare stopover



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Good evening all

I am looking for a stopover location enroute to Rosslare for the crossing to Cherborg.

It needs to be able to accommodate three vans, six adults and four kids.

I would like the kids to be able to vent some steam prior to the ferry.(so some space would be great)

I am aware that it ok to park at the terminal, but our ferry is not until 1530 on the Monday and we will set off from County Down on the Saturday so we have plenty of time.

Campsite/wild camping/pub. All considered

All advice greatly received. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Not my part of the country so I'm sure others will be along with other suggestions but in the meantime... Kids could let of steam here

http://www.irelandholidaypark.com/activities/kids-outdoor-adventure-park/

Crazywater


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We've used Kilmore Quay in the past. It's about 10 miles or so from Rosslare. Nice harbour area if the children aren't too small.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi FitzGill,
I live about 40 minutes from the port and would suggest that you stay in the caravan park in Wexford town.

This is across the river from Wexford town which is really lovel and would be less than a ten minute walk. It also has a beautiful swimming pool next door.

The link is www.camping-ireland.ie/parks/wexford/33-ferrybank-caravan-a-camping.html

There is really no place on the port that I would trust for an overnight although some vans park at the edge of the port on a small beach area.

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Years ago we used a campsite near Our Lady's Island, St Margarets, just south of Rosslare. IIRC it was only 4 or 5 miles from the port. (We were on pushbikes with an 8 & 10 year old) We stayed for 3 nights and used it as a base for touring. My memory's not that great but it the kids had plenty of room for ball games and I think there was a pub nearby.

Jill


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks to you all for your advice,

As I have plenty of time,

I quite fancy wild camping maybe on the inland waterways on route or Wicklow mountains.

The kids just need some space before the overnight boat,

As I am on here, what's the services like on the Irish ferries boat (Oscar Wilde) from Rosslare to Cherborg, I have heard conflicting reports reference food quality and price.


Thank you

Mark


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

we have ovrnighted at rosslare europort some years ago with a car and caravan found it safe enough and as long as you go in the passenger car park awau from the trucks not too noisy


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Mark, 
I am a regular user of this route (normally twice per year) and I would put the prices on board very much in line with all ferry companies and airports.

Food quality is what you would expect from a ferry company, average in the self service.

They have a main restaurant which is very expensive with dinner at €38.95 per person but it does serve good quality food but as I said is expensive and does not suit kids.

Hope this helps
Raymond


----------

